# S.E. IA - WTB: 96-2000 GM 3/4 or 1ton truck



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Like the title says, I'm looking for a 96-2000 GMC or Chevy 3/4ton or 1 ton SRW truck. Must be regular cab, 4x4, automatic, less than 140K miles, prefer not a plane jane work truck. Closer to Iowa the better. Does not need to have a snow plow with it. Pic for attention


----------

